# Eaton CH E57 proximity switch replacement



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Wondering if there is a 'quality' substitute for the CH proximity switch. 
These are $200 Cdn :blink:

Stainless steel, PNP 3 wire ... any leads appreciated :thumbsup:

It's in a safety mechanical stop, so inexpensive ... not cheap !!


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Nobody can help you much without you providing the sensing distance 
and voltage needed. Try automation direct. It's inexpensive, and not so much cheap. I know if I needed a prox I'd choose AB, but that's my opinion.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Peewee0413 said:


> Nobody can help you much without you providing the sensing distance
> and voltage needed. Try automation direct. It's inexpensive, and not so much cheap. I know if I needed a prox I'd choose AB, but that's my opinion.


8mm (1/4") and 12Vdc (probably 5-48Vdc spec) ... not so much looking for a part #, just mfr's that make quality switches without so much mark up !

Thanks, I'll look into automation direct and AB's pricing :thumbsup:

**edit** 8mm sensing ... sensor is 18mm diameter


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Not sure how close you are to these guys but they have always been my go to guys for controls like this.

http://www.industrialcontrolsonline.com/


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

I've always had good luck with IFM Efector. Here is a link to their page of inductive proximity sensors:

https://www.ifm.com/ifmus/web/pmain010_010_010.htm


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

i use ad ones for about 15 years now (they have multiples brands and ratings also), i didnt have more troubles than i had with omron ones
but none of those can be used for human safety (not approved), maybe thats why the eaton is so expensive


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

oliquir said:


> i use ad ones for about 15 years now (they have multiples brands and ratings also), i didnt have more troubles than i had with omron ones
> but none of those can be used for human safety (not approved), maybe thats why the eaton is so expensive


Good point ! I'll have to keep that in mind.
Thanks Oliquir :thumbsup:


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

It would not be the sensor itself that is "safety rated", it would be the safety relay it connects to that matters. The E57 line is just their "Global" line of inductive prox sensors, global being a euphemism for "not made here". That also will mean it will be interchangeable with just about everything else like it.

"High Quality" options that will look so much like it that you will not be able to tell: (in alphabetical order):
A-B (disclosure: I work there, different division)
Balluff
Baumer
Turck

To me, the highest testament to quality is that all of the above are used extensively in handicapped bus access lift industry. If you have never had to work on one of those, that is possibly the nastiest thing you can do with a prox sensor; just about every environment you can throw at it, abusive operators, high demand for reliability. Only the good survive.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

JRaef said:


> It would not be the sensor itself that is "safety rated", it would be the safety relay it connects to that matters. The E57 line is just their "Global" line of inductive prox sensors, global being a euphemism for "not made here". That also will mean it will be interchangeable with just about everything else like it.
> 
> "High Quality" options that will look so much like it that you will not be able to tell: (in alphabetical order):
> A-B (disclosure: I work there, different division)
> ...


Thanks JR ... I looked into the E57 series, and not approved for life safety!
The system was designed to be 'energized' during normal operation, so that is a failsafe in itself.
I'll take a look at pricing for the mfr's you listed :thumbsup:

Thanks again JR .... :thumbup:


----------



## Handasee (Dec 18, 2009)

eric7379 said:


> I've always had good luck with IFM Efector. Here is a link to their page of inductive proximity sensors:
> 
> https://www.ifm.com/ifmus/web/pmain010_010_010.htm


IFM has a Canadian office in Mississauga
http://www.ifm.com/ifmca/web/mailstart.htm
I've had good luck with these in heavy industrial environments.


----------

